
Can You Work in Netscape Time? (1995) - diego
http://www.fastcompany.com/26443/can-you-work-netscape-time
======
ghshephard
It would be interesting to do an experiment, and see if they would have gotten
product out as fast, perhaps with higher quality, by just working 80 hour work
weeks instead of 120+.

I have to believe, at some point, those extra hours started to reduce
efficiency to the point at which there was a negative return on investment.

~~~
shasta
Think how much they could have accomplished if they just worked 40 hour weeks!

~~~
jrosenblatt
Conventional wisdom in 1995: "How does a predator avoid becoming prey? How
does a company with 75% of its market increase share against well-funded
rivals? It's simple: nobody ever stops working."

Workplace fashion in 2012: "Think how much they could have accomplished if
they just worked 40 hour weeks!"

What do you think they'll think in 17 years?

~~~
doesnt_know
We will live in a Utopia where no one has to work.

Hey, I can dream can't I?

------
CoolGuySteve
Why is jwz so much more famous than the other engineers who worked at
Netscape?

~~~
geoffschmidt
He is famous for some other things too, like xemacs, xscreensaver, and DNA
Lounge.

~~~
desas
He's also had an interesting and opinionated website since basically forever.

Also it was he who talked them into open sourcing mozilla

------
cpeterso
If you haven't seen it, the PBS documentary _Code Rush_ (1998) is a good (but
sometimes cringeworthy) snapshot of that time:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_Rush>

~~~
cpeterso
btw, you can download _Code Rush_ from archive.org:

<http://archive.org/details/CodeRush_616>

------
recoiledsnake
I wonder what caused Netscape Time to slow down so much that just one
version(6 after skipping 5) took three years to release and allowed IE to
catch up and actually become a better browser than Netscape 4.

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

~~~
js2
<http://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nomo.html>

~~~
guylhem
Wow - reading this is highly suggested, especially given the article relevance
in the still current browser-war history!

